# Spilled water on macbook air keyboard? RESOLVED



## daniduckyface (Jan 25, 2015)

Literally so pissed at myself right now so any advice is appreciated. 

I was walking upstairs with my computer and a glass of water and i tripped and water got onto the keyboard. It did not turn off right away. I quickly flipped the computer upside down to let the water run out and then eventually it powered off as i was drying the water off. Note it was close to dying anyway so i am not sure if the water killed it or the battery naturally died. Maybe 2 inches of water max got into the keyboard/fan. I used a hair dryer to dry the keyboard and fan out and water did seep out of the fan when it was in the tent form. It is now downstairs drying out and when i attempted to charge it, the light was not turning on. 

Any advice on what to do next? I am going to the store tomorrow with my mom after dinner to see what we can do and if i killed it or not. I will be paying the repair damage :/ hoping just the magsafe port needs to be replaced
Edit: IT LIVED  please do not post i am trying to get the thread closed.


----------



## Miss_March (Jan 25, 2015)

It's always been dry rice for me (dropped a couple iPhones in the toilet) like a big zip lock bag of rice but I'd imagine it'd be much harder to get enough rice for a MacBook. But it does work! My phone came back on and didn't have the water damage censors on.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 25, 2015)

Miss_March said:


> It's always been dry rice for me (dropped a couple iPhones in the toilet) like a big zip lock bag of rice but I'd imagine it'd be much harder to get enough rice for a MacBook. But it does work! My phone came back on and didn't have the water damage censors on.



A hairdryer helped fix my iphone. Im afraid rice will get stuck/make it worse so thats why im against that idea....i'm going to try to power it up before school (ik you're not supposed to :/) oh and sorry to the mods if this is the wrong place for this. I just really need advice right now


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 25, 2015)

Just give it some time? I dropped my phone out in the rain on concrete before. I thought it was totally broken, but when the water dried out and we bought a new battery for it, it started working again!


----------



## Beary (Jan 25, 2015)

Cry


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 25, 2015)

Togekiss said:


> Just give it some time? I dropped my phone out in the rain on concrete before. I thought it was totally broken, but when the water dried out and we bought a new battery for it, it started working again!



I'm just worried the water killed something huge :/ the only thing that gives me hope is that the screen didnt die immediately..to repair it is probably close to the amount i paid for it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> Cry



 yes


----------



## Miss_March (Jan 25, 2015)

If it makes you feel any better I've spilt stuff on my laptop and the worst I've ever had was sticky keys I mean I cleaned it immediately but it never messed it up beyond repair.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 25, 2015)

I hope you get it fixed!<3 I've dropped a few things in the toilet *Cough* My old 3DS *Cough* Don't question it.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 25, 2015)

Miss_March said:


> If it makes you feel any better I've spilt stuff on my laptop and the worst I've ever had was sticky keys I mean I cleaned it immediately but it never messed it up beyond repair.



Since theres cracks for the backlight i bet it got inside...ugh and my mom didnt really care either which pissed me off since i worked a ton this summer for her work so i could buy it for school.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuelia said:


> I hope you get it fixed!<3 I've dropped a few things in the toilet *Cough* My old 3DS *Cough* Don't question it.



Ill post an update tomorrow when i find out how much i owe apple :/ probably my life savings as of now. Thank you though to everyone who is posting i appreciate it. Im so clumsy. Caotic week...first a near death car accident now killing my macbook.


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 25, 2015)

Jeez, sounds like you've had a rough week! :/
I hope things get better for you!


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 25, 2015)

Togekiss said:


> Jeez, sounds like you've had a rough week! :/
> I hope things get better for you!



Yeah not the best lol thanks again. Ill be checking it tomorrow but since it wont charge idk how we can check if its saved or not


----------



## milkyi (Jan 25, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Since theres cracks for the backlight i bet it got inside...ugh and my mom didnt really care either which pissed me off since i worked a ton this summer for her work so i could buy it for school.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I was drinking something in a can and had my head lean back while my dad was driving and we almost hit a deer. The can would have went straight into my face. Missed the deer by a hair.  Not the first time I almost died


----------



## Miss_March (Jan 25, 2015)

Omg I dropped my phone on concrete anyway no outer damage but the insides stopped working so I had to send it to Apple to repair it. Luckily all Apple products come with a one year warranty and they thought it was their defect so it was free but I'd say if you bought it this summer it's should have the warranty still but the water damage may make it $200


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 25, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> I was drinking something in a can and had my head lean back while my dad was driving and we almost hit a deer. The can would have went straight into my face. Missed the deer by a hair.  Not the first time I almost died



Omg this mobile tbt is killing me right now. I nearly killed my sister and i when we slid on black ice in my neighborhood when i lost control of my car and we nearly hit another parked car and a tree by an inch. S/o to the lady who helped push my car out after and the angel that pushed me to safety...thought i was dead

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miss_March said:


> Omg I dropped my phone on concrete anyway no outer damage but the insides stopped working so I had to send it to Apple to repair it. Luckily all Apple products come with a one year warranty and they thought it was their defect so it was free but I'd say if you bought it this summer it's should have the warranty still but the water damage may make it $200



Someone had to get their logic board replaced for 700. Im hoping just the magsafe port was fried which i believe is under $200 to fix. No more carrying my macbook around w a glass in my hand


----------



## milkyi (Jan 25, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Omg this mobile tbt is killing me right now. I nearly killed my sister and i when we slid on black ice in my neighborhood when i lost control of my car and we nearly hit another parked car and a tree by an inch. S/o to the lady who helped push my car out after and the angel that pushed me to safety...thought i was dead
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



When my father was 20 something he slid on the hill leading to our house and there's a brick fence thing, so he slid and was halfway hanging off the thing. The fire department had to come get him lol. They still haven't fixed that thing.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 25, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> When my father was 20 something he slid on the hill leading to our house and there's a brick fence thing, so he slid and was halfway hanging off the thing. The fire department had to come get him lol. They still haven't fixed that thing.



I literally broke down crying on my way home since i was dropping her off at drama...i felt terrible the rest of the day. Heck i still have trouble driving now and i take turns a good 10 miles an hour :/ also wet spots i do maybe 5


----------



## milkyi (Jan 25, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> I literally broke down crying on my way home since i was dropping her off at drama...i felt terrible the rest of the day. Heck i still have trouble driving now and i take turns a good 10 miles an hour :/ also wet spots i do maybe 5



I would be the same, I don't wanna go crash into a tree while driving (I don't drive too young).


----------



## Miss_March (Jan 25, 2015)

https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do

I think you can enter your serial number there and check your coverage I know water damage is not covered but I'm not sure about macs


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 25, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> I would be the same, I don't wanna go crash into a tree while driving (I don't drive too young).



I'm 17 so i've had my license a year but this is my first time really handling a Michigan Winter driving and it's really bad. Thank god our school is literally 2 feet from our sub but i had to keep my cool when she was with me because i knew i scared her to death..okay anyway back to my macbook lol. I dont want this thread shut down i need advice

- - - Post Merge - - -

My macbook is under warranty until july of this year so i know that. I know water isn't covered but im wondering if i can save it at all


----------



## SockHead (Jan 25, 2015)

put it in a bucket of rice maybe!


----------



## Miss_March (Jan 25, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> I'm 17 so i've had my license a year but this is my first time really handling a Michigan Winter driving and it's really bad. Thank god our school is literally 2 feet from our sub but i had to keep my cool when she was with me because i knew i scared her to death..okay anyway back to my macbook lol. I dont want this thread shut down i need advice
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My macbook is under warranty until july of this year so i know that. I know water isn't covered but im wondering if i can save it at all



I can't remember how I got my pricing for my phone because I thought for sure I'd have to pay but the site had the with warranty covered damage (free of course) and the warranty not covered damage and the no warranty covered damage and no warranty not covered damage ($600 for an iPhone 4S at the time)


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 25, 2015)

SockHead said:


> put it in a bucket of rice maybe!



I'm a bit iffy about rice getting stuck in the fan/keyboard so that's why i'm against that idea plus i don't have a ton of rice at my house currently and it's almost midnight. Works great with small electronics - saved an old iphone of mine

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miss_March said:


> I can't remember how I got my pricing for my phone because I thought for sure I'd have to pay but the site had the with warranty covered damage (free of course) and the warranty not covered damage and the no warranty covered damage and no warranty not covered damage ($600 for an iPhone 4S at the time)



Damn and a macbook is probably way more to repair. Hoping it's not astronomical or they have a finance plan because my family is going through financial issues atm with my dad's business failing so everything for the repair is coming out of my bank account


----------



## SockHead (Jan 25, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> I'm a bit iffy about rice getting stuck in the fan/keyboard so that's why i'm against that idea plus i don't have a ton of rice at my house currently and it's almost midnight. Works great with small electronics - saved an old iphone of mine
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i was just being silly


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 26, 2015)

SockHead said:


> i was just being silly



I appreciate it though, i need a laugh. Rough night


----------



## SockHead (Jan 26, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> I appreciate it though, i need a laugh. Rough night



I bought my macbook off amazon and it crashed the first day i got it so i understand ur pain :{


----------



## Miss_March (Jan 26, 2015)

Really though I'd go to Apple's site they have a few steps you could run to test your Mac's health, their words not mine  I know mobile has to suck though.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 26, 2015)

SockHead said:


> I bought my macbook off amazon and it crashed the first day i got it so i understand ur pain :{



Mine was maybe 5 months old..damn though. At least it was water and not something sticky like lemonade (i almost added crystal lite to the water so thank god for past me for that)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miss_March said:


> Really though I'd go to Apple's site they have a few steps you could run to test your Mac's health, their words not mine  I know mobile has to suck though.



Mobile tbt varies for me based on the wifi im on :/ and i was browsing the support forums a bit but most people had fried macs with astronomical repair fees and my eyess couldn't bear that anymore. Most said give it a few days/flip it upside down. Apparently if it does live the damage will catch up to it


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm sorry you're having a rough week  I'm usually really careful with electronics so I haven't had an incident where my stuff has encountered water spills..._yet_. I hope getting it fixed won't be too much of a hassle for you


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 26, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I'm sorry you're having a rough week  I'm usually really careful with electronics so I haven't had an incident where my stuff has encountered water spills..._yet_. I hope getting it fixed won't be too much of a hassle for you



Yeah i'm normally really careful too..i baby my stuff like crazy so when my mom was handling it badly i got really mad at her for smashing it around. Hoping for the best though


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

I spilled water on my laptop's keyboard and the next day it was fine.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 26, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I spilled water on my laptop's keyboard and the next day it was fine.



Did it get in the fan/shut your laptop off though?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mine wouldnt recognize the charger


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Did it get in the fan/shut your laptop off though?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Mine wouldnt recognize the charger



Thank god no.

The keyboard just stopped working for a couple hours.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 26, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Thank god no.
> 
> The keyboard just stopped working for a couple hours.



Mine did though so mines probably fried


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Mine did though so mines probably fried



How much water was it??
I spilled maybe like 1/5th of a water bottle.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 26, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> How much water was it??
> I spilled maybe like 1/5th of a water bottle.


2 inches of water max


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 26, 2015)

You might've fried it, especially because you didn't power it off right away. Best thing to do at this point is to get it completely dried out (like wait at least 24 hours after getting as much moisture out as you can) and then try to see if it works. 

I have a Macbook Pro. I once got some water in the keyboard, just a tiny bit. For about a month, the mouse pad didn't work right and I switched to a regular plug in USB mouse. I did that because it costs ~$70 for Apple to replace the mouse pad part of a Macbook. A month later, I was irritated enough by using the mouse I was thinking about going to the Apple Store to get it fixed. I decided to try unplugging the USB mouse and try the mouse pad area again... and it worked. And it still works to this day. It makes no sense to me at all. But I'm not complaining!


----------



## AustrailanBucket (Jan 26, 2015)

Same thing happened to me once  it broke so I got my pc (best choice I've made #pcmasterrace yo)

Please don't start a flame war xD


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 26, 2015)

You may have fried it sadly. Not turning it off right away could cause damage. I feel you though, my last one was fried on accident thanks to some screen wipes, turned it on once they had dried, rainbow lines everywhere. I tried resetting it, nothing worked. We were able to get a refund, so I was able to buy a new one.

 Try just letting it dry out, my brother spilled nearly a full cup of water on his computer a year or two back. we just propped it near the radiator (be careful) in the tent position so the keyboard was able to drain, and the computer is working like brand new currently. Hopefully you've just fried the port and can get it fixed.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 26, 2015)

Just an update i tried to turn it on this morning and nothing. I'm guessing i fried it. Anyone know how much the keyboard/charging port might be to fix?


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 26, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Just an update i tried to turn it on this morning and nothing. I'm guessing i fried it. Anyone know how much the keyboard/charging port might be to fix?



Oh no 

I cringed when you said you used a hairdryer on it. I hope it was on the cool setting! Anything else can exacerbate the problem. When this happened to my mac, it was the logic board that was ruined. If it's the charging port, I would guess a few hundred dollars to fix, although it is supposed to be a fairly easy do-it-yourself (depending on which macbook you have). If it's the logic board like mine, it is going to cost A LOT. $700-$1000 probably. Since mine was a few years old, I just went ahead and bought a new one, rather than fixing it.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 26, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Oh no
> 
> I cringed when you said you used a hairdryer on it. I hope it was on the cool setting! Anything else can exacerbate the problem. When this happened to my mac, it was the logic board that was ruined. If it's the charging port, I would guess a few hundred dollars to fix, although it is supposed to be a fairly easy do-it-yourself (depending on which macbook you have). If it's the logic board like mine, it is going to cost A LOT. $700-$1000 probably. Since mine was a few years old, I just went ahead and bought a new one, rather than fixing it.



I'm kinda thinking it's the logic board too :/ ugh im hoping it's not though. We'll find out wednesday. I paid a little over 1k of my own money for it so im hoping my mom will help me out and i just pay everything i have now. I need it for school


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 26, 2015)

better whip out the rice.


----------



## daiyuflower (Jan 27, 2015)

I recommend those silicon keyboard covers...those can really save your butt.  Hope your computer is ok!


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 28, 2015)

Requesting a mod to close this thread but i just got back from the store and bae turned on! I got very very lucky. The guy said i will be fine but i have to wait a few weeks to be certain. Just a connection issue with the battery/magsafe port. Most likely my charging phone had shortened it out


----------



## oath2order (Jan 28, 2015)

That's good to hear! Glad it's working!​


----------



## Cory (Jan 28, 2015)

oath2order said:


> That's good to hear! Glad it's working!​



i hate you


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 28, 2015)

Cory said:


> i hate you



I second that. My eyes burn.


----------



## annabeth (Jan 28, 2015)

1 
Turn off your computer immediately and do not turn it back on until your system is completely dry. Doing so will likely cause damage to the system.

2 
Unplug your laptop from the electrical socket and unplug all devices connected to the laptop. Remove those devices from the laptop as well.

3 
Take out the battery from your laptop and set it aside.

4 
Wipe down the outside your laptop with a soft, dry cloth with gentle pressure. Turn you computer over on it side, partially opened, so that all liquid can drain out from the laptop. Leave the laptop in this position for 48 hours so it can dry out completely. Never attempt to use a hairdryer to dry out your laptop, as this may damage internal parts.

5
Turn on your computer after 48 hours. If your computer will not turn on after you put the battery back in and plug in the system, you will need to take your computer to a technician for examination to see if it can be fixed.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 28, 2015)

annabeth said:


> 1
> Turn off your computer immediately and do not turn it back on until your system is completely dry. Doing so will likely cause damage to the system.
> 
> 2
> ...



i appreciate the advice but i already had this problem solved and all is good. i have requested a mod to close the thread.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 29, 2015)

You can close it yourself… ^


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 29, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> You can close it yourself… ^



No you cant unfortunately i already tried


----------

